# John And Lynne Anderson 2014 Outback 277Rl



## jgpanderson (Apr 23, 2010)

Joined the forum in 2010 and did "research" on RVs til finally said that's it to the 277rl. Lakeshore in Michigan had a year-end clearance 2014 277rl too good to pass up, so here we are at long last. Delighted to be here. Planning firt trip this weekend to the site pictured. Found a 2005 Ford F250 diesel supercab FX4 with 83,000 miles on it and drove from Georgia to Michigan to pick up our trailer. Fabulous experience!!


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. I'm somewhat new here also, and I also bought mine at Lakeshore. I've got a years worth of camping in it now, and I have not found anything I don't like!

Enjoy your new camper!


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

jgpanderson said:


> Joined the forum in 2010 and did "research" on RVs til finally said that's it to the 277rl. Lakeshore in Michigan had a year-end clearance 2014 277rl too good to pass up, so here we are at long last. Delighted to be here. Planning firt trip this weekend to the site pictured. Found a 2005 Ford F250 diesel supercab FX4 with 83,000 miles on it and drove from Georgia to Michigan to pick up our trailer. Fabulous experience!!


 Nice site , Looks a little small in the picture for your truck and trailor. I hope she fits. Either way your at least out camping. We are in 3 ft of snow. Won't be camping anytime soon damn it. Hope you have a great time and everything works like it should.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

Welcome! We have a 277RL and it has worked out great for us. Good luck, and fun times! That looks like a great site - hope you fit! We are headed for 6-8 weeks in Florida on the 28th ....


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers, I got my 268RL from Lakeshore. Great Folks to deal with


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome from another 277RL owner. I am sure you are going to enjoy it !!


----------



## nvsteve (May 19, 2012)

Gr8daggett said:


> Welcome from another 277RL owner. I am sure you are going to enjoy it !!


I have a 2012 27rl. Love it except for the jack knife couch isn't comfortable. Someone on here changed it to a dual recliner, which I'd like to do also.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Welcome Outbacker!







Lakeshore got my business also. The road trip from Washington State and the journey back was quite the adventure. Have a great first outing. You must be in one of them warmer climes.


----------

